# ENTER TO WIN: M12™ Drain Snake KIT



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Milwaukee Tool* to give away an* M12™ Drain Snake KIT*!

To enter, simply respond to this thread with your answer to the following question.

*Watch the M12 Drain Snake Video below. How would this tool save you time and money?*






On *August 18, 2016* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner. 

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._









*Milwaukee® Introduces Industry’s Most Portable Drain Snake*
Milwaukee Tool expands its industry-leading M12™ System with the introduction of the M12™ Drain Snake, developed specifically for the challenges plumbers, maintenance technicians, and property managers encounter when cleaning fixtures and small drain lines. 

Providing the benefits of both handheld and floor-mounted drain cleaning machines, the Drain Snake’s simple cordless setup, as well as its new-to-world design, deliver game-changing productivity for plumbers and contractors cleaning sinks, tubs, and other small drain lines up to 25’ long.









*WHAT'S INCLUDED*

M12™ Drain Snake
5/16"X25' BULB CABLE W/DRUM
5 Gallon Drain Snake Storage Bucket
M12™ REDLITHIUM™ Battery
M12™ Lithium-ion Battery Charger

Sponsored by: *Milwaukee Tool*
For over 90 years, Milwaukee has led the industry in both durability & performance. We continue to deliver innovative solutions for increased productivity.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

This tool would provide a quick alternative to the k-50. Also the convenience of already having like 1 million m12 tools means I wouldn't have to buy new batteries and could stay loyal to red!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I think this would make me money by charging to clean out floor drains. Now I just use the cleanout if they won't drain. Already have the lithium tools so maybe I'll buy one. Good idea whoever is behind this contest. I think I ended up buying the last tool that was given as a prize, just can't remember what it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It would save time not plugging in the supervee and dragging a cord around. And like flyout said, I have plenty of m12 batteries.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This rodder would save me a lot of time having to run an extension cord from a room with a good and properly wired outlet to rod out a bath or lavatory sink. It would save me money since I already own many M12 power tools, no need to go out and purchase another battery charger and packs.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd use it for a boat anchor if it weighed more.

Come on, use this thing on a floor drain? 

Good yuks.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It would save me time because I wouldn't need to plug it into an electric outlet. It would save money because time is money!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

it would save me money as im gona win it for free...:laughing: then it would save me time cleaning drains.......


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

That tool would save me time in clean up since it can be held closer to the drain than a small drum machine which means less of a mess to clean up afterwards. By spending less time with clean up it can save me some time, and as they say "time is money".


----------



## sycamorebob (Sep 2, 2012)

If I had the Milwaukee M12 Drain Snake I could save time because of its instant setup and it is the lightest and most portable drain snake. The M12 could save me money with its power and 25 foot cable that wont bog down meaning no more call backs.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

sycamorebob said:


> The M12 could save me money with its power and 25 foot cable that wont bog down meaning no more call backs.




Unless your stoppage it 26' down the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

This tool would save me money because if I won it in this contest, then I would not have to buy one.... Looks very easy to use.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Time savings with no cord. Also great for drains in remote areas where electric outlets aren't available.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it seems like a great idea. i like that its cordless.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good to be used for tub drains


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If I won this m12 drill it'd match my new heated Milwaukee hoodie I bought this July when it was almost 100 degrees out, in if it was a tough tub or 1 1/4" line and the battery did run out, I wouldn't have to run to the truck for a new one!

I'm thinking of buying one any which way. All I carry in my Vee is 25' of 1/4" and that's enough for tubs or 1 1/4 lavs around here.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought one and love it for most applications.

The cable is well made. Stiff and flexible, just like eel cable.

Broke it after 50 uses. Went and bought another.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

It would save me the time of having to go to the store to buy it. It would save me money by not having to pay for it.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Would save the company time with multiple things. Clean up looks like a breeze the way the shield fits into that 5 gallon bucket. Pretty suave. It's portable. No need to search for an outlet / working outlet, and no more cord dragging. Looks light and sturdy. 

Only question on my end is cost of a replacement cable and durability of the cable itself. ;o


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Save me time not using it. Save me money when I sell to buy something else red


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> I bought one and love it for most applications.
> 
> The cable is well made. Stiff and flexible, just like eel cable.
> 
> ...




What broke? Did you return the old unit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> What broke? Did you return the old unit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Chuck assembly, I only had it 7 weeks. I am sure it is warranty.
I have not had a chance to get it back to Milwaukee

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

*The M12™ Drain Snake KIT *would save me money by conserving my most precious commodity, TIME. Grab the bucket and get to work, no cords,and great for tight access.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rwh said:


> Save me time not using it. Save me money when I sell to buy something else red


I think it would sell good on eBay, red is a good eye catcher!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

no cord to setup


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

looks like a great tool for around my house lol .


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I would much rather use this milwaukee tool, than do it by hand......ive got callouses.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Quick easy and clean deployment of this tool for small jobs = higher efficiency which = more jobs which = more revenue!


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Milwaukee Drain Snake*

Wow! Portable---Instant setup ------neat and efficient!:thumbsup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If it lasts more than 50 uses before breaking, it could save time and money due to the portability of the unit. My hand crank one i use once in a blue moon has seen it's better days.


----------



## jredman45 (Mar 30, 2012)

I currently don't have a drain snake. So if I win it would help make money since I could do more drain jobs instead of referring them out!


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

If I win this it would save me time not having to drag a cord especiallyfor commercial kitchen floor sinks and floor drains. Then I can show my boss and we can buy some for our 100+ plumbers ; )


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

no cord. Lots of those batteries anyways.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

This tool looks awesome! Would save time and money by being a compact design, I wouldn't have to go to my shop to pick up the electric snake. It would fit right on the shelf in the van. Would also woke great with my Milwaukee batteries I already own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzy7 (Nov 16, 2015)

I think this M12 snake would be a great addition to the tools l use everyday. I like that it has no cord and if it's like the rest of the M12 and M18 tools that I use, then I'd be willing to try it out.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

jredman45 said:


> I currently don't have a drain snake. So if I win it would help make money since I could do more drain jobs instead of referring them out!




It will be great for those main line's that first show up as kitchen sink backups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsmith2443 (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks great for tub and lav stoppages. Would save time not having to bring in a drum machine. It's nice and light so it could save my back and that can save me money. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm picking up tools little by little for when I start working for myself in the future. I like Milwaukee tools and this one would be great to add to the slowly growing collection. I don't have anything for snaking drains so this would be a start. Plus, you get that awesome Milwaukee bucket.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks pretty easy use and not having to deal with extension cords is a big plus. Saves a lot of time and time is money.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

No extension cord will save time.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

*Riceeeee*

Really I would probably use it mostly on kitchen sinks where people think they can dump a gallon of rice down the drain and get away with it. I love how cool milwaukee makes me look too.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is now closed while I remove any fluff comments, including my own and do that random drawing, using random.org.

I will re-open the thread when I am done.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

chonkie said:


> If it lasts more than 50 uses before breaking, it could save time and money due to the portability of the unit. My hand crank one i use once in a blue moon has seen it's better days.


 @chonkie, you are the winner of the * M12™ Drain Snake KIT*! I will contact you by PM shortly for your shipping information.

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chonk. You lucky jerk.

Cricket get them to do a press gun next!


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I call dibs on chonkie's hand crank!

Congrats!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Chonk doesn't need it, he's to busy setting fancy freestanding tubs!

Lol


Congrats man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

congrats on winning............


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats Chonkie


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

At least it went to chonkie. Give us some feedback after you work it


----------



## danielsmith2443 (Jul 23, 2016)

Congratulations! Would love some feedback as to longevity and reliability. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Has anyone heard from chonkie?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Sweet! Never won anything because I usually don't enter in drawings. Need to play the lotto next.

Now i just need to get some drain cleaning business. Maybe start one of those $49.99 type operations.

Just kiddin, I will try my best to use it, but if not, then yall will probably see it here soon. That hole hawg giveaway would have served me better.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Boo, the system is rigged!

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Sweet! Never won anything because I usually don't enter in drawings. Need to play the lotto next.
> 
> Now i just need to get some drain cleaning business. Maybe start one of those $49.99 type operations.
> 
> Just kiddin, I will try my best to use it, but if not, then yall will probably see it here soon. That hole hawg giveaway would have served me better.


I had a hole hawg once, almost broke my arm in low gear drilling a 6 inch hole in wood..boxed it up and sold it the next day, right angle drills are the way to go...I rather chop some wood out as I get the hole going than risk breaking bones...and if you are on a ladder..no thanxs....


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Got one of these. Its great for the Jobs to small for a K400


----------

